# gravestones



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

i just finshed my first foam gravestone. and was woundering how i can get them to stay up right? i was thinking about a pease of PVC on the back of it. but i really dont want to hot glue it.

plz help


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Liquid Nails! Pretty cheap, safe for foam, and paints up well for camouflaging.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm assuming your tombstones are at least 2" thick. If so, than what i do may work for you as well. I drive either 2 pieces of rebar or 1/2" PVC into the ground. Then I use a spade bit to drill 2 holes up into the tombstone from the bottom. The tombstone then slides onto the rebar or PVC to stand up. 

If you make all your holes the same distance apart, you can easily rearrange your cemetery when setting up by just moving swapping the tombstones and leaving the rebar/PVC in place.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Why don't you want to hot glue it? I've hot glued the pvc to the backs of all my stones and never had any problems.


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

Slanks said:


> I'm assuming your tombstones are at least 2" thick. If so, than what i do may work for you as well. I drive either 2 pieces of rebar or 1/2" PVC into the ground. Then I use a spade bit to drill 2 holes up into the tombstone from the bottom. The tombstone then slides onto the rebar or PVC to stand up.
> 
> If you make all your holes the same distance apart, you can easily rearrange your cemetery when setting up by just moving swapping the tombstones and leaving the rebar/PVC in place.


no its 1'' thick


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Why don't you want to hot glue it? I've hot glued the pvc to the backs of all my stones and never had any problems.


well im not a big fan of hot glue.
but if i did give it a shot? 
should i just hot glue it to the back?
or carve a little notch out for it to sit in before i hot glue it?
i might try it!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

We have thin foam here, so we use several thicknesses and carve a slight ditch in one of the middle pieces, glue 1/2" pvc to it with Liquid Nails, then glue the other thicknesses of foam to it so that its sandwiched in between, and fully concealed.

If your graves are already done, you can definitely put it on the back, I would carve out a little well for the PVC to sit in, (we do two rows, about 3 or 4 inches apart) then glue it in with the Liquid Nails, and paint to cover it up. I like the Liquid Nails better because it is not as slick as hot glue when dry, and holds the paint better without ever scratching off, like it might on hot glue. The only downside is drying time, which you don't have to worry about with hot glue.

Once the grave is set, just drive rebar into the ground and slide the rebar over the PVC.


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

ok i think you all have talked me in to it i might try to work on the week end and get some pic.s and post them up so you can tell me what you think


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dixie said:


> We have thin foam here, so we use several thicknesses and carve a slight ditch in one of the middle pieces, glue 1/2" pvc to it with Liquid Nails, then glue the other thicknesses of foam to it so that its sandwiched in between, and fully concealed.
> 
> If your graves are already done, you can definitely put it on the back, I would carve out a little well for the PVC to sit in, (we do two rows, about 3 or 4 inches apart) then glue it in with the Liquid Nails, and paint to cover it up. I like the Liquid Nails better because it is not as slick as hot glue when dry, and holds the paint better without ever scratching off, like it might on hot glue. The only downside is drying time, which you don't have to worry about with hot glue.
> 
> Once the grave is set, just drive rebar into the ground and slide the rebar over the PVC.


I like the way Dixie does this. You'll love this wording but....a thick tombstone gives a real life feel to it. lol. When I saw her last tombstone, it looked very sturdy and would be easy to remove and secure if you were worried about vandals. Dixie...comment on my sketch if it's wrong...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the method I have used for the past few years. After drilling two holes for the nylon ties in the 2x2, I use liquid nail (for foam) and glue a 2x2x8 (aprox 8-12 inches) on the back of the stone at the mid point. Last year I used wooden stakes, but this year I am switching to the cheap metal fencing stakes (aprox. 75 cents each), anyway, I use the nylong tie to attach the the stone to the stake. Normally using two ties. The method is very derable


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That's a perfect sketch, Dark Lore, and a much better description than anything I could put into words - thank you so much for the help!!!

The PVC sandwiched in between the foam IS very sturdy, and impossible to tell once its set up, which is good for us, because TOTs see our graves from each side. 

Thanks again, DL, you rock with those illustrations!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dixie - I really like your method - I may have to give that a try on my new tombstones for this year. Our tombstones are also seen from all angles - this is a great idea!


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Slanks said:


> I'm assuming your tombstones are at least 2" thick. If so, than what i do may work for you as well. I drive either 2 pieces of rebar or 1/2" PVC into the ground. Then I use a spade bit to drill 2 holes up into the tombstone from the bottom. The tombstone then slides onto the rebar or PVC to stand up.
> 
> If you make all your holes the same distance apart, you can easily rearrange your cemetery when setting up by just moving swapping the tombstones and leaving the rebar/PVC in place.


Where do you buy Rebar? At the local Hardware store?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

We buy it at Lowe's or Home Depot, RM.... i'm thinking its about $1.50 for a 1/2" width piece. A couple of feet long... Maybe $2? Sorry I can't remember how much.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome i will check that out i need rebar for my Cemetery Fence. Thanks Dixie


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Here is the method I have used for the past few years. After drilling two holes for the nylon ties in the 2x2, I use liquid nail (for foam) and glue a 2x2x8 (aprox 8-12 inches) on the back of the stone at the mid point. Last year I used wooden stakes, but this year I am switching to the cheap metal fencing stakes (aprox. 75 cents each), anyway, I use the nylong tie to attach the the stone to the stake. Normally using two ties. The method is very derable


this is exactly how i do mine, only closer to bottom. I have a test sample in back yard running the board across bottom of stone horizontally and using 'gutter' nails to stake to the ground. So far so good.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't realize people were using so many different ways to do this. I've always used those metal wire sign supports, the type politicians like to stick in every unoccupied piece of ground near election time. They're shaped somewhat like two capital 'H's stacked one on top of another (yes, my description leaves a lot to be desired after seeing Darklore's artwork). I cut the sign support in half creating two 'H' shapes, enough for two tombstones. Carefully stab the two wires on one end of an 'H' into the underside of the tombstone all the way up to the 'H's cross piece, then stab the other end into the ground. I just leave them attached to the tombstone when I pull them up after Halloween. They're very easy to reposition, can't be seen once they're in the ground, and have never failed me through all kinds of weather. I do use them in 2 inch foam (I think 1 inch would be too thin to align easily with the wire and be too fragile), and my tallest tombstone is around 3 feet tall.

You can buy them from the cheap sign companies, or just wait until _after _(resist the temptation) the next election and see who doesn't pick up their signs like they're supposed to do.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I wish I could take credit for this awesome idea, but a lot of haunters use it, I think I first stole it from Davis Graveyard.... I just like it because it is so sturdy, and easy to put them in. Anyways, I found some pics that show one in action...

This is one side of it, showing it sandwiched in between the foam:









And this shows where I was about to mark the placement of the holes through my base (You can see the PVC at the bottom of the top stone)









On a related note, Jeff and Chris Davis were on Hauntcast, and had a fabulous tip that I intend to use this year... they always put their pvc in exactly the same distance apart on every tombstone, that way, Jeff just pounds rebar into the ground when its time to set up, and Chris can go back and rearrange all the stones however she wants, simply by pulling them off the rebar stands. I believe he uses a template of sorts for placing the PVC, then another type of holder or something that shows him exactly how far apart to drive the rebar. Big time savers when you are putting in a large number of graves year after year! Thanks to The Davis' for such great tips!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow...that is a good tip. Sounds like the easy way is to use a 2x4 with a couple holes (and very short pvc in it). Pound the rebar in and slide off the 2x4 for the next one. When you mount the pvc to the tombstone....you could use the same template.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, thats exactly what Jaybo and I were thinking. One of us needs to bring that idea to a make/take!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great ideas from every one, I had just used doweling put into a hole drilled in the bottom of the tombstones and it has worked so far, I actually was going to use the pvc method, but liquid nailed to the back, I use 2 inch foam, but I do like the method Dixie uses, I may have to check into that, I like that you can't see the pvc from the back!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I have used every one of those methods (and maybe a few more) for attaching a stand to the BACK of my tombstone. The wind is just too much to stand up to any of those for very long. Since most of mine stay up for a whole month they never last that long. I ended up using the methods of placing either some type of dowel or rebar inside or putting the pvc inside and setting it on the rebar. Those are very good suggestions. And hot glue definitely never held up on any of my tombstones in our wind (I live right off the gulf).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geee JW, I dont think there are any methods that will hold up to a hurricane.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Geee JW, I dont think there are any methods that will hold up to a hurricane.


LMAO Bone Dancer. Well, I just don't understand why. People really need to be more considerate of us haunters when designing products. They should design more products that are wind resistant, water proof, lightweight, inexpensive, and tab A always fits into slot B.

Unfortunately hurricane season and Halloween are one in the same. But our summer storms (which run well into Oct) can really whip up some hefty winds. I lose more good props that way.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Just to throw another method into the mix I glue my tombstones to plywood bases and spike the plywood to the ground. I use construction adhesive to secure the foam tombstone to the plywood and re-enforce the connection by driving 10-12" spikes up into the tombstone from the bottom. I'll drive the spike by hand (being careful not to go through the front or back) then take it out, fill the hole with adhesive and all over the bottom of the tombstone. Then place the plywood and drive the spikes down all the way. To "plant" on the lawn I use three 9" nails and just drive them down into the ground. I don't have hurricane force winds but they are very solid and durable. Here's some pics...


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

I do my like the poster above. I started out with liquid nails and the wind ripped them right off, so then I found these 12" spikes that work great. This last year I started removing the board part of the prop (becasue I don't have any leaves to hide them) and am just using the spikes. Put one spike half way into the ground and measure where the other hole is and put that one in also. We had some really wicked wind and they still held on pretty good. I do take my taller ones down just in case when it gets that windy.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

witchywoman said:


> I do my like the poster above. I started out with liquid nails and the wind ripped them right off, so then I found these 12" spikes that work great. This last year I started removing the board part of the prop (becasue I don't have any leaves to hide them) and am just using the spikes. Put one spike half way into the ground and measure where the other hole is and put that one in also. We had some really wicked wind and they still held on pretty good. I do take my taller ones down just in case when it gets that windy.


I bought a large bag of Peat Moss from a garden centre for $5 and use that to spread around the bases of my tombstones, zombie groundbreakers and even on the sidewalk. It's light and doesn't harm the grass the way heavy dirt would. After Halloween when I pull everything up I just rake the peat moss into the grass and it breaks down naturally. The bag has lasted 3 years now and I still have enough for this season.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What an awesome thread this is turning out to be! Thanks for another option, Uruk-Hai, that plan rocks!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Because we always have that one idiot kid that feels the need to run through the cometary, I've been afraid of having rebar punji stakes out in my yard. I switched to flexible nylon sticks that I get from work. I adhere a piece of 3/4 pvc pipe to the back of my stones with great stuff and then slide it over the nylon stick. So the stone will just bend to the ground instead of impaling someone if they should happen to fall on one.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

If someone ran through my cemetery and trampled one of my babies (err, tombstones) then being impaled by rebar would be the least of their worries after I got through with them...

.... joke! ok...... a half hearted joke! .....Ok, I'm dead serious! hahaha


----------

